# Darklore Pumpkin Creep



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to posting a few night photos of my pumpkin creep. Due to the draping creepy cloth, I affectionately refer to it as Kudzu. C&JDad and I replaced the original cylinder with a larger one. And I've completely reworked the controller, removing the nerve center and replacing it with arduino and a cheap mp3 player.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty Bad Ass!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, really cool!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

The audio track compliments the motion perfectly . Kids are gonna be screaming .


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awwwwwwesome!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

This is incredibly awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The blinking eyes, head movement, and soundtrack make for one impressive makeover!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is crazy awesome! I love it!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Regarding the audio....I setup the audio track and then sync the prop to that. Getting anything close to accurate timing to match the audio was a frustrating process on arduino.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Reminds me of walking into the video store as a kid and seeing this:










Welcome back nightmares from 1988.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Now that's cool. I dig the sounds.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am floored! Wow!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

love the head movement- really makes it seem as if it is looking for its next victim


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

great job!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

A unique prop. Looks awesome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OK... That is TERRIFYING!!!!! Terrifyingly fabulous!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is an awesome prop!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love him James. His growls are fearsome. He's a real nightmare maker.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's cool....I can see the kids running and screaming now!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Great prop, what gives it the head movement? Another air cylinder or an electric motor?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

As per usual, I miss great threads like this one. How do I do it?!
That is a great prop Darklore!
I love the movement and appearance. Everyone must have loved it.
Awesome job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, that it totally amazing, love his movement,, the head turning was enough , but when he rose up, wow,,, you are going to scare the kiddies , that is for sure!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Right On !!!!!!!!!!! Cool


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Looks like it walked right out of a nightmare, awesome job.


----------

